# Brother Cato's journey though Warzone: Ressurection



## Brother Cato (Jul 26, 2014)

Hello ladies and mentlegen!

This is the other project I intend to get started on today. The rulebook and models just arrived today, and I intend to get started on putting things together over the weekend.

However, it occurred to me you guys might actually have questions. So consider this first post the obligatory FAQ, as I attempt to answer some of the obvious questions as best as I can.

*What is Warzone: Resurrection?*

Warzone: Ressurection is the end product of a successful Kickstarter campaign funded just over a year ago. The game so far has caught my attention for it's factions and it's pricing - essentially, the game itself can best be described as "40K on a budget" - and I mean that in the best possible way. The models are much cheaper, and the game's points tend to focus on smaller, more efficient armies than titanic conflicts of massive armies (for example, most of the Main Battle Tanks each faction has cost twice as much as a Vanilla Land Raider points wise).

The game itself is actually a reboot of the original - called Warzone - and both are set within the "Mutant Chronicles" setting. I've not had a chance to read up on much, but for now the best way to describe the setting is "40K, but a little less grimdark, a lot less grimderp and some rather colourful hats."

*What is this log for?*

Originally, I was just going to do a single faction. However, there are four that catch my eye easily.


The calculating, cyberpunk Cybertronic corporation
The Victorian England inspired Imperial faction
The *AMURRICA* inspired Capitol
The "we're totally not the Grey Knights" Brotherhood

We'll be starting with the Cybertronic Corporation (because beautiful models), but I intend to keep this open for all the other projects within this setting - I do plan to get around to the others eventually, even some of the ones I haven't listed.

*What are the models made of?*

And here's where I get to show you a picture. This is an Eradicator Deathdroid pre-assembly:










The models are 3D Printed Resin, meaning no cleaning is required (as opposed to say Forge World resin). All I need is a bottle of Super Glue and I can get started!

If you have any other questions, please let me know. I have roughly 750pts of Cybertronic to get started with, and I intend to get them all assembled over the weekend. In no particular order, I have -


1 Evassaur Armor Warlord. Big guy in a Power Suit. This guy is 210 Points, and is in essence my HQ Choice. While there are generic Warlords, this guy is not a special character - simply a guy who fits in better with the theme of the faction.
2 Boxes of Armoured Chasseurs. The other Troops choice of the faction, Armoured Chasseurs look like something you'd probably find on a Frontline Assembly album cover. These guys have all sorts of nasty tricks up their sleeves, as well as their improved armour and weapons.
And finally as shown above, 1 Eradicator Deathdroid, the most beautiful Giant Robot committed to a model so far. Being a Heavy Vehicle, it comes complimented with plenty of firepower to destroy anything that gets in it's way, and has a Chainsaw that looks a little less silly than the one on the Imperial Knight.

Let me know which one you want to see first, and I'll get it built tomorrow. If not, I'll pick one at random and get to constructing it and posting up a picture.

Now all I have to do is hope the game takes off in my area...


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Had to google the models but I would like to see the Deathdroid! Looks fantastic and like something from the old Mech Commander.


----------



## Brother Cato (Jul 26, 2014)

Moriouce said:


> Had to google the models but I would like to see the Deathdroid! Looks fantastic and like something from the old Mech Commander.


Yeah, sorry. I tried looking around for the concept art (which is part of what got me interested admittedly), unfortunately Google Images was not exactly forthcoming with pictures. The Deathdroid was easy to find. The others not so much.


----------



## Brother Cato (Jul 26, 2014)

*Progress Update, 22/08/2014 (Or 08/22/2014)*

I decided to go against the tempation to work on the Deathdroid first, and it's probably for a good reason now. Instead, I got to work putting together both the Evassaur and one box of Armoured Chasseurs.










The Evassaur was easy enough to put together. Mine came in three pieces - the head, the left fist and the arm cannon. A small problem plugging the arm cannon into the correct slot asides, he came together rather nicely.

On a fluff note, yes the Evassaur ingame is considered a special character, but he's about as interchangeable as the stock Warlords you can make with the Character Creation system. What's even more fun (and hilarious) is the parallel it runs with the 40K Fluff for Dreadnaughts. People in Evassaur suits are assimilated by the suit, however it's usually confined to willing volunteers of exceptional merit or (like Dreadnaughts) crippled Soldiers with all the right qualifications. They will even pick Common Soldiers, provided said Soldier is a Medal of Honor grade badass.










The Armoured Chasseurs by contrast were not as fun to put together. Usually the plugs didn't fit the holes, the shoulders had the most unusual piece of flash to remove, parts were usually covered in enough flash to drown a Finecast Jabberslythe, I had one soldier who refused to have his torso and legs fuse together with Super Glue (and I have good super glue - if it can fuse Restic, it should fuse this without problem!) for unexplained reasons, and then there was this:










It's a bit blurry, but you see that shoulder pad? It's actually sitting ontop of the Rocket Launcher. Yes, the arm actually interfered with a Shoulder Pad.

The kicker? Despite having no slots, all of them came with lipped slottabases. This means I have to put some things back to look for some new lipped bases.

As for why I went with the Rocket Launcher over the LMG's? While Vehicles are not going to be massively prevalent (infact, the standard FOC only allows a single light vehicle slot - meaning Battle Tanks and Deathdroids are infact equivalent to Lords of War, not Heavy Support), the squad packs SMG's, Under Barreled Shotguns, Sonic Grenades and a short ranged Teleport ability. I think they're covered in the Anti Infantry department, especially if you decide to outfit them with Augmentations. In 40K terms, these guys are basically Warp Spiders on steroids.

I have one box of Armoured Chasseurs and the Deathdroid left to build, however I am considering expanding the army into other areas. This ties down into three differant potential units:


Mirrormen. Mirrormen are basically what happens if you splice a Howling Banshee with a Tau Stealthsuit. They're difficult to bring down with Shooting thanks to their battle armour, and their regular swords can slice and dice the best infantry around. They can even draw fire for other, more vulnerable forces.
Scorpion. This thing is a Tomb Kings Tomb Scorpion basically. He can even burrow and unburrow for some nasty ambushing power, and packs the same SMG/Shotgun combo the Armoured Chasers have. Adding to all the fun is it's tail mounted Plasma Cannon.
Voltigeur. There's no actual model for this thing yet, but it's fluff is essentially a Robot Tervigon. Only instead of making Gaunts, this thing makes Robotic Drones to go and zap the enemy with. It also has the added plus of being able to fix Vehicles (including itself), so it has some synergy with the Deathdroid.

There's also the wide variety of Robot Soldiers, but they're not as cool.

Incidentally, I'm still trying to think of a paint scheme for these guys. So far, nothing really comes to mind.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Hey there Cato, I'll be keeping an eye on this.

I played the original Warzone in the 90's. I had an awesome Dark Legion army and a decent Capitol force.

I followed the development of these kickstarter but I couldn't justify re-buying units I already owned.

I'm curious how good the rules are and how balanced the army lists are. 

In the original game the rules were excellent. The only place they fell down was combining the action based system with close combat. It tended to be very all or nothing.

The armies were also pretty balanced. Though I think the Dark Legion had something of an advantage.

Best of luck!


P.s. - If you're interested, I have a gallery of the old Dark Legion models in my army showcase.


----------



## Brother Cato (Jul 26, 2014)

Kreuger said:


> Hey there Cato, I'll be keeping an eye on this.
> 
> I played the original Warzone in the 90's. I had an awesome Dark Legion army and a decent Capitol force.
> 
> ...


I'll be sure to take a look. I am also looking to expand on the army in the next few weeks (because Army Builder Data Files are terrible and misleading), so it looks like I'll be adding a bunch of Mirrormen in there soon.

Since the models are startlingly inexpensive, it really doesn't hurt the wallet to take some Lightsaber toting Cyborg Ninjas X3


----------



## Brother Cato (Jul 26, 2014)

*Project Update - 23/08/2014 - RULES OF NATURE*

Today I have a surprise for you. The inexpensive nature of the army meant that I could expand on it earlier than planned. How you might ask?










Mirrormen.

Mirrormen were simply badass enough to not take a squad, and like all things Cybertronic I spared no expense at enhancing their lethality. These bad boys are taking Heat Swords over their regular Close Combat Weapons, which not only increase their Strength but give them an AVV (Anti Vehicle Value) meaning they can slice and dice though almost anything in their path. I decided to further enhance upon these with a Fermonal Enhancement (+1 to all Movement Actions) and a Weapons Overhaul (giving both the Heat Swords and Pistols an additional +1 Strength), just to make them even better at moving and chopping things.

Oh, and I also got the second squad of Armoured Chasseurs up and running.










Currently these two, along with my first Armoured Chasseurs squad and Objective Markers, are being undercoated.

Tomorrow? I might finally get around to the Deathdroid. Beep Boop X3


----------



## Brother Cato (Jul 26, 2014)

*Project Update - 24/08/2014 - Derpdroids*

So, many of my 200+ Viewers were expecting the Eradicator Deathdroid today.

I am here to disappoint you.

The Eradicator Deathdroid refused to glue together on a level that makes the Chasseurs and Mirrormen look tame. One half glued well. The other refused to glue no matter how much Super Glue got wielded to it. I'd pin it, if I had a Hobby Drill that actually worked and didn't end up with the Drill Head falling out every time I tried to use it (screw you Citadel Tools!). You laugh at the thought of it's foot being permanently stuck to a Cutting Mat. It's actually not at all funny. At all.

So I've had to hand it off to a third party to get it assembled/repaired/smelted down to make more plastic crack.

"3D Printed Resin" they said.

"Doesn't need to be washed and prepped first" they said.

...I officially hate Resin more than Finecast now.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Next time try a different superglue brand. I had that problem with my warmachine models. The glue I used on my 40k stuff would not hold at all. Bought a different brand, and they went together like magic.


----------



## Brother Cato (Jul 26, 2014)

scscofield said:


> Next time try a different superglue brand. I had that problem with my warmachine models. The glue I used on my 40k stuff would not hold at all. Bought a different brand, and they went together like magic.


Here's the weird part. The Super Glue I used? LOVES that horrendous Restic stuff Mantic and PP use on their models (which speaks a lot about it's strength given regular Super Glue has little to no effect on Restic from experience). It does not like this particular type of resin for some reason.

Side note: Back of the box instructions recommend (I kid ye not) "Cyanoacrylate Adhesive". I'm gonna assume that's just fancy wording for "Super Glue" and not another type of Glue entirely.


----------



## Veteran Sergeant (May 17, 2012)

I'll be interested to watch this. I iked the universe of Warzone, but the derpy old miniatures were awful. The new generation ones look much better.


----------



## Brother Cato (Jul 26, 2014)

*Progress Update - 30/08/2014*

At last! An update!










This is the Eradicator Deathdroid, fully assembled. I have no idea how the guys at my FLGS managed to put it together, but it seems to be holding steady for now. For comparison, I took a photo with it next to Crimson Comrade, one of my Imperial Knights -










While less bulky, the Deathdroid is roughly as tall as the Knight (factoring in the base, which is missing from this picture). And the kicker? _It costs about half as much_.

The Deathdroid is currently undercoating, so we can get onto the next bit - painting! Considering I still haven't decided on how exactly they're going to be painted up, I am "looking forwards" to getting around to them.

Edit - Also still trying to work on a name for it. Not sure if I should start calling it "Robby"


----------



## Brother Cato (Jul 26, 2014)

*Progress Update - 01/09/2014*

Just a quick one really. I've decided to move on ahead. If I sat around making decisions for my Cybertronic force, you guys would start to think I've lost interest right?

So I've decided to plow on ahead with Capital. It shouldn't take the best part of forever either - I already have a paint scheme in mind and I finished drafting up an Army List, handing out names and customising my Warlord.

...I should probably talk a bit about that, huh?

Warzone Ressurection has special Charecters yes (like the Evassaur), however most Warlords (i.e: HQ Choices) you are going to run into will be one of the Generic Warlord Types - Ranged Warlords for shooty Commanders, Close Combat Warlords for choppy Commanders, Tech Warlords for those who put toys over boys and Psychic Warlords who only really have synergy with three Factions (Mishima, Brotherhood and Dark Legion - you can still take Psychic Warlords for everyone else strangely enough, but you gain zero benefit from doing so). These Warlords come with a Statline that you can improve or reduce at the cost of points, and you can also tweak their weapons (which one depends on your type of Warlord - Close Combat and Ranged can only tweak their Melee Weapon/Ranged Weapon respectively, Tech can tweak both and Psychic cannot do any weapon tweaking at all) again at a points cost. It's an interesting twist that does a better job of cementing "you are your Warlord"...

...Although for the unimaginative, you can always just take a Special Character as your Warlord instead, which can give you certain perks (a common one is taking X number of a unit type as another option on the FOC), but lacks the customisability of the Generic Warlords.

Oh, and there are also NO MODELS for the Generic Warlords. It's up to you to find appropriate Proxies or scratch build them yourself.

Anyway, Capital army then. I was going to hold off until I got the Cybertronic faction finished, but...


They pretty much ARE finished. I got all the Units I want (until more are added into the game).
I'm having to hunt down appropriate sized bases. Why you might ask? Well the ones in Warzone are round lipped slottabases, for _non slotted models_. Combined with the fact that some of the bases are not easy to come by in lipped form (50mm), you can see why it's taking a while.
I STILL don't have a Paint Scheme in mind for them, so until I settle on one, they're going to be sat on the shelf collecting dust for a while longer.

With all of that said, I should be rolling in the first Capital Units shortly. Hopefully.


----------



## Brother Cato (Jul 26, 2014)

*Project Update - 25/09/2014*

I know I've been quiet on this one for a while. That is because, well...










_From Front to back - Cybertronic Evassaur, Cybertronic Armoured Chasseur Squads, Cybertronic Mirrormen_

I was finishing off my dudes. You may now cringe in fear of the terrible paint jobs.

As for Capital, it's not going anywhere fast. I need to sit down and re-think the army over, so I might start another project. Warzone Armies I've noticed are very small, and the current lack of units for everyone makes army construction very quick and easy to accomplish. In short, Warzone for the time being seems better suited to side projects.

As for main projects, we're currently split down the middle between getting a head start on a Horus Heresy Knights list (Freeblades of course) or getting into Warhammer Fantasy Battle - which in itself is a pain because I can draw up a dozen different lists, but all of them of questionable fun value or efficiency.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Cyanoacrylate is the chemical name of superglue. 

I don't know if you tried your old stuff on Warzone models, and just assumed it's the material or if you tried it on other things afterwards as well.

Cyanoacrylate actually reacts to moisture, which accelerates the curing process. The process is also exothermic, which means which it produces heat. All of this is why it's so bad to get on your skin or in your eyes.

The important result is that it has a short shelf life. Especially once opened, superglue is slowly activated by moisture. So if you hadn't used it lately it might simply have been spoiled.

Anyway, looks good so far. Any painting skill needs to start somewhere!


----------

